# cabelas 160 liter dehydrator problems



## kyangler (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a 160 liter cabelas dehydrator... all of a sudden mid way threw making some jerky (machine shut-off).. I have replaced circuit breaker, main computer board.  Machine will not power back on...Any suggestions


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2012)

Kyangler, evening.....   The overtemp cut out switch may have failed... If it quit in a drying cycle, the fan/motor combo may have siezed... my dehydrator did that... I took it apart and oiled the fan/bearing/shaft assembly with a light oil...  Mine was a bronze bushing...  dirt or dust could have contaminated it... Plugged it back in an all was OK...

I suggest oilng the bearing/bushing and make sure the fan turns easily.... Plug the unit in and using a multitester check to see where the 110v ends...  Probably at a thermostat or high temp fuse....  can't tell for sure.... should be an easy fix once you locate where the electricity ends...

Also check for loose connections or broken wires...  That may have happened due to vibration....  

Dave


----------



## cdldriver (Feb 15, 2012)

MOTORKOTE IT. It is a friction fighter and works great on hundred of uses too.

MOTORKOTE.com


----------



## desygokel (Feb 22, 2012)

[h1]Frequent problems arises with cabelas 160 liter dehydrator.[/h1]
Require high maintenance


----------

